# Hey Barry! Could one of these sweethearts be your daughter?



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

VIDEO: 4 teens viciously beat girl in Brooklyn McDonald?s as crowd cheers | New York's PIX11 / WPIX-TV


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Before I even watched that video I already assumed.............anyway, just terrible.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I started to watch it but couldn't. Where are the workers or manager of that place????!!!!?? 

One other thought. Gang initiation.......


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

I wonder if she traded food stamps for the blue weave? If they want to beat on each other like animals, let them. Their community needs to take care of that crap, and until they start having fathers in the home, raising and taking responsibility for their children, absolutely nothing is going to change. And that, is the real tragedy.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

And yet, they still wonder why they are at the bottom of the economic food chain not to mention others.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

They needed to be put away for a long time.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Animals that need to be put down.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

kevincali said:


> I started to watch it but couldn't. Where are the workers or manager of that place????!!!!??
> 
> One other thought. Gang initiation.......


that's the manager's future kicking the crap out of each other .... that McD's was built there specifically for the local HS .... that black ghetto trash is his customer base .... as long as they don't bust up the property - they could have scheduled fights - he'll even put in a cage or a pit ....

they are going to fight - might as well have a shamrock shake in one hand ....


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Black Lives Madder! Pun intended.


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

OOOHHH....Shamrock Shakes. I forgot about those.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

What white person is at fault for this.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Animals.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

alterego said:


> What white person is at fault for this.


Well, it looked like the victim was wearing a blonde wig or extensions before getting her a$$ kicked and having her weave ripped off her head. Perhaps it was just a case of mistaken identity (can you really blame them for wanting to kill whitie?).


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Well at least after the beating someone yelled to get ice..... her coke was getting warm.
On the brighter side the girl in the Bra, nevermind.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I check and sasha and malia had just updated there ads on backpage.com when this was going on. It could not have been them.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Ah, yes... the mob mentality. Why fight one on one and risk looking foolish in front of your friends when they all can join in and dish out a bloody beating.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Animals that need to be put down.


----------

